
Actson: A reactive (or non-blocking, or asynchronous) JSON parser - michel-kraemer
https://github.com/michel-kraemer/actson
======
dozzie
It used to be called "SAX-style".

~~~
michel-kraemer
Kind of. SAX parsers usually read from a blocking InputStream. In Actson you
can feed the parser with new input. It produces events until the input has
been completely consumed and only produces more if you feed it again. This
push/pull pattern is necessary to implement a reactive application with non-
blocking I/O.

